# Seaton Heights Hotel, Seaton, Devon



## Foxylady (Nov 29, 2015)

I recently started making videos of some of my explores. This one is of photos taken during my second explore in December 2008, after it was left abandoned for four years, and before it got trashed. As well as the hotel, there are remains of WW2 Nissen Huts and another building of the same era, which was the main reason of this particular explore.
Although we sometimes rail against developers, the people who are developing the area (Lyme Bay leisure), have worked really hard to accommodate local wishes, as well as ensure that all criteria and ecological needs have been met. After several years they now have the go ahead to move forward with the much needed development, which will be a huge asset for the area. More info about them and what the site will be can be seen in the link below. 

Things are moving forward… » Lyme Bay Leisure

Hope you enjoy. And krela...sorry about that, but it's another one with music! 



Edit: Don't know why it's only a link and not the video itself. Any suggestions?


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2015)

Next to the insert image button on the post editor there's now an insert video button, you need to use that. I fixed this one for you though.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 29, 2015)

Cheers Krela.


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2015)

Foxy, you've been and gone all digital, where will it all end? Nicely put together report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 29, 2015)

smiler said:


> Foxy, you've been and gone all digital, where will it all end? Nice put together report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


That's a scurrilous lie! I still only use my 35mm camera. 
Thanks, Smiler. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2015)

Foxylady said:


> That's a scurrilous lie! I still only use my 35mm camera.
> Thanks, Smiler. Glad you enjoyed it.



Sorry Foxy, I should have known better.


----------

